# shock leader with super lines for musky?



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

As most of you know, it is impossible to go into a fishing shop and not buy something. Well, couldnt find anything I really needed so I opted for trying out the line I have heard so much aboutPower Pro. My question is this, I got the 50lb stuff, I will be trolling and casting for Musky, fairly stiff rods, should I use a mono shock tippet? If so what lb line would make for an appropriate tippet? Obviously I will still be using a leader, but a piece of mono between leader and line seems like it would help on the initial strike, as well as adding a bit of stretch to help keep the hooks from pulling out. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## siggy45 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have used 50lb power pro for several years with a 80lb flouro leader for trolling and a steel leader for casting. You don't need a shock leader at all. My buddy and I have used this system for years with very good success.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You won't need a shock leader but its a good idea to back your drag off a bit more than you do with mono.

That stuff, which I love by the way, has no stretch, so you'll usually get a good hook set without too much problem.

I've used a bunch of different brands of braided line and in my book that stuff is the best.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was losing a lot of jigs while fishing for Walleyes at Mosquito so I replaced the line on my reel with 65 pound test power pro. I hook the jig directly to the line and catch plenty of Walleyes and, I haven't lost a jig on a stump since. The hook will bend and I just bend it back into position. The line isn't stopping the Walleyes from hitting.


----------



## bigidfish (Jul 13, 2006)

Check out the article titled "Eliminate Any Weak Links In Your Tackle Arsenal To Boat More Muskies" at www.tomdietz.com


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I read that article. I disagree with him on having "some stretch" when trolling. 

I know of no other freshwater species with such a boney mouth and I can see no reason for doing anything that would lower your chances for a solid hookset. Instead I use a bit softer rod for trolling than those I choose for casting and I back the drag off a bit for trolling.

Its of course all a matter of opinion, but mono has cost me too many lost fish and lost lures over the years.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

yeah i read it too and agree with you vc...would never use mono for muskies,soem stretch equals lost fish... these flouro leaders even worry me...lol.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I use 80# flourocarbon to tie my own trolling leaders. I usually tie about a five foot long leader. I believe the flourocarbon reduces the visibility and any floating weeds or other trash that gets caught on your line will not slide passed the swivel at the top of your leader and foul your bait.

I do a fair amount of trolling and haven't had one fail yet.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

BITE, what brand of flouro do you favor?

I'd like to give that stuff a try.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I buy 30yd wheels of Berkley Vanish. It's 100% flourocarbon and cost a lot less than some of the other brands.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, BITE, I appreciate the info.


----------

